# Bailey - 17 month old Westie/Bichon Frise/Cavalier cross - Fostered Berkshire



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Beautiful Bailey is a 17 month old cross breed. His mum was a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel cross West Highland Terrier and his dad was a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel cross Bichon Frise. He has been handed into us due to a divorce where both parties were sad to see him go.















Bailey is a very happy and lively boy who adores his walks and playing with other dogs and his toys. Bailey would love to live with another dog in his forever home but they would need to be equally playful or little Bailey would wind them up! 
On walks Bailey loves to run and say hello to every dog he meets with no regard to how friendly they are. His recall needs further work as if he meets a dog that will play with him then he temporarily forgets everything he knows about coming when called!

Bailey is however very good on lead, is house trained and fine to be left for up to 4 hours. Bailey would be love to either live with a part time worker or somebody who is at home all day as he loves having attention and exercise.

He has a bad habit of begging for food but his fosterer is working on this. This training will need continuing in his forever home.

Bailey loves children (especially when they play with him!) and would be happy to live with them.






















Bailey needs a home that can offer him two good walks a day where he gets a chance to have a good run around and play with other dogs.

This sweet boy has been castrated, micro chipped and vaccinated. When he came into us he had a very bad ear infection so had a course of antibiotics and this has now healed. Due to being part Westie, it is a possibility that he could have skin problems in the future but none are currently visible due to the antibiotics.

This fab boy is on foster in Bracknell, Berkshire but we home across the UK. If you think you can offer this lovely boy the active home he needs then please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE 24/08/12:

Bailey has been with me now for 3 weeks and has settled into our routine. We walk twice a day one 20 minute walk and one hour walk. He struggled at first but now he's out infront leading the pack.

Bailey has two speeds, stop and run, and he's a delight to watch. He's also discovered swimming albeit tentatively but he does love a good paddle.

He is not the type of dog to curl up on your lap for fuss in the evenings but would much rather be chewing a bone or playing tug.

Bailey is looking for an active family home. As said before he loves his walks and would not be a happy dog with just playing in the garden or playing with the children every day, he does need something to stimulate him.

He also has told me that in his new home he would really like a brother or sister with four legs for him to play with as he loves being part of the gang.

Here are some photo's of Bailey making friends out walking the other day

Hello my name is Bailey what's yours

















Would you like to play?

















Yes but let's run because that's the best game ever


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Re homed


----------

